# sailfish in gheenoe



## HighSide25

for those not in the gheenoe army....

two months ago we went out to 10a bouy, approx. 4 miles SE of ft pierce inlet. a rough ride and no bait on top we thought about turning around, but stuck it out with more than a dozen 20foot plus center consoles. they were giving us crap telling us the have room for us if the gheenoe doesnt make it. 2 dozen baits and 45 minutes later we head further east, trying to get out to 50 ft. i stop at 45 and we slow trolled three sardines out the back. 20 minutes later a 5 foot cuda eats all our baits and hooks himself on the third.










we catch him and its time to start fishing again. about 1 hour later i hook up on something that is smoking my tld15. half the line is out(about 200 yards) and a big bill and sail come leaping out of the ocean. my first sailfish. it took about 40 minutes to land this 50-60 lb beauty




























we start to troll in and land a 10-15 lb kingfish, and miss another huge king.
get back in thirty minutes later and fish the jetty, catching 1 35 inch snook. run the beach south and spot some big fish schooled up. pitch a sardine in the middle and my friend wins a battle with a 20 lb ocean jack with a light rod
















try for another kingfish but to no avail. head in and see a sheepshead tailing between a marker, polespear that 7 lb monster from the boat and go home
all on 5 gallons of gas


----------



## Cracka

Mate, that's an awesome catch in any ones book, let alone in a micro. Good on ya.

Mick


----------



## REELKEEN

That is bad ass. People go their whole life wanting to catch a sailfish from their much more expensive boats. 

I can't believe you guys did it in a noe. Freakin awesome


----------



## adc77

nice work! sounds like one hell of a day.


----------



## Shallowfly

I have a Classic, and you guys have bigger ones then me for sure.. Great job Gheenoe's rock!


----------



## Canoeman

That's a great report.


----------



## HaMm3r

Ok, just ignore my previous response to your other post...this is way more impressive!  ;D


----------



## Un-shore

Did you get to use your trolling motor?


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] You guys rule! I would do it in a heart beat! My wife and I have taken the lt15 out in the gulf before to play with giant Tarpon in Boca before. Wow, that is awesome! Great job guys!


----------



## HighSide25

> [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]   You guys rule!  I would do it in a heart beat!  My wife and I have taken the lt15 out in the gulf before to play with giant Tarpon in Boca before.  Wow, that is awesome!  Great job guys!


we could only see one boat nearby, a little different than boca grande


----------



## TomFL

East coast waters are a bit different than West coast. 

You guys had a great time and I'm glad to see it but I really hope this doesn't get bantered about on this forum or CG as being something safe to do in a Gheenoe. There are young kids on these forums who might see this and think it's worth trying and may not have the same result. 

Anyone who's spent any time slipping out the Fort Pierce, St lucie or Jupiter inlets knows what they can get like in a heartbeat, even on a sunny day. Ain't no place for a Gheenoe. 

Just my $.02 and I'll get off the soapbox. 

-T


----------



## mark_gardner

well i got to be honest, if i were out there in my bayboat and saw you dudes show up in a noe i would have been crackin' on ya too [smiley=titanic.gif] ;D  but been cheering you on as you winched that sail in just the same   congrats [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## paint it black

Reminds me of "Dream Catcher" catching a 200lb+ sword on a 14' jon boat.

You guys are insane.
I wouldn't do it in a 19 footer....lol


----------



## Lex_Johnson

Pretty cool man  Things are alot different up that way where getting to sailfish grounds is only a 15 minute ride....Down south it's 7 miles just across the bay, then another 7+ to reach sailfish territory. 
Pretty cool none the less


----------



## fish4reds

*WOW, thats crazy!! Great job on the sail!*


----------

